# VLC startet nicht....

## gentoo_usr

Hab ein Problem mit VLC. Nachdem ich alles installiert hab und vlc dann starte, kommt kein BIld. Der Prozess wird jedoch gestartet mit wxvlc.

Ich hab jetzt schon einige Threads durchgelesen, aber ich finde einfach den Fehler nciht.

package.keywords

x11-apps/xlsclients

x11-apps/xvinfo

x11-wm/beryl

x11-wm/beryl-core

x11-wm/emerald

x11-wm/aquamarine

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-extra

x11-plugins/beryl-dbus

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-vidcap

x11-misc/beryl-manager

x11-misc/beryl-settings

x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-wm/heliodor

x11-libs/libwnck

media-video/vlc ~x86

dev-libs/libebml ~x86

media-gfx/eog ~x86 

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme ~x86 

x11-libs/wxGTK ~x86

package.use

net-dns/avahi dbus

x11-wm/beryl gnome

media-video/vlc X gnome a52 alsa unicode arts bidi cdda dts dvd wxwindows flac gnutls hal httpd live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl oss png samba sdl stream svga theora truetype vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs xml xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -avahi -cddb -cobra -daap -debug -directfb -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -lirc -mod -nsplugin -optimisememory -rtsp -seamonkey -shout skins -speex -svg -upnp -v4l -xinerama -xosd 

media-libs/libsdl

x11-libs/wxGTK X debug unicode gnome -odbc -opengl -sdl -doc -joystick 

media-gfx/eog debug jpeg -lcms

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme debug

ich hab erst wxGTK installiert und dann vlc...  :Sad: 

Kann mir jemand sagen was das problem ist ???

----------

## UTgamer

Du versuchst doch nicht etwa DRM geschützte Windows Media Dateien = WMV abzuspielen, oder?

Dann muß ich dir sagen das das eine mehr als 1 Jahr alte VLC Version konnte, die neueren aber nicht mehr.

Apple-Quicktime Video spielt VLC so ohne weiteres auch nicht ab.

Welche Videos meinst du denn? VCDs oder Mpegs spielt VLC dagegen ohne Probleme ab, solltest du etwa mit MPGs oder VOB Probleme haben könnte das USE-Flag sdl eventuell von Vorteil sein.

Für Windows,Apple,... DRM geschützte Videos ist gxine nicht die schlechteste Lösung.

(Viel mehr kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen, da ich die 64 Bitversion einsetze, die kann perse etwas weniger.)

Außerdem lohnt es sich das ein oder andere mal auch eine etwas ältere Version auszuprobieren. ~x86 oder ~amd64 sind nicht immer die beste Lösung. Auf ~x86 können die Fehler eben in jedem Paket liegen, hast du die stable für deine Mediasachen ausprobiert?  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoo_usr

Auch wenn ich nur den VLC palyer starte, ohne eine Datei ausgewählt zu haben, wird der Prozess zwar gestartet, aber es wird kein kein Fenster oder GUI  gestartet. mir gehts erstmal nur darum das programm mit einer GUI zu starten.  

WIe soll ich das mit dem ~x86machen, muss ich eine anderes ( und welches ) Keyword in der package.keywords eintragen, um eine andere Version zu installieren ??? 

Sind meine keywords bzw. use flags sonst richtig ??? Da ich mit LInux bisher noch wenig zu tun hatte, fehlt mir ein wenig die Erfahrung. 

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> hast du die stable für deine Mediasachen ausprobiert? 

  Sorry aber damit kann ich nichts anfangen !! Was meinst du damit bzw. was soll ich da machen ???

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antwort...

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Wenn du vlc aus einer Konsole startest, bekommst ud denn dann irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen auf der Konsole? Wenn ja dann poste die doch mal bitte.

----------

## UTgamer

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> package.keywords
> 
> media-video/vlc ~x86
> ...

 

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   hast du die stable für deine Mediasachen ausprobiert?   Sorry aber damit kann ich nichts anfangen !! Was meinst du damit bzw. was soll ich da machen ???
> 
> ...

 

Die stable sähen so aus:

package.keywords

# media-video/vlc ~x86

# media-gfx/eog ~x86 

# x11-libs/wxGTK ~x86

Also ohne einen Eintrag in der package.keywords. 

Dann ist der Vorschlag von AnubisTheKing sich einmal die Fehlermeldung anzuschauen nicht verkehrt.

----------

## gentoo_usr

Ich hab jetzt mal die .keyword einträge gelöscht und hab nochmal alle drei gemerged !!!! 

Geht immer noch nicht !!!

Beim start von VLC in der Konsole kommt nur "VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus" sonst nichts ....

[/list]

----------

## UTgamer

x11-wm/beryl gnome 

Da muß ich passen, ich nutze weder beryl noch gnome. Außerdem sah ich hast du libsdl ohne opengl zusammengschustert, Beryl braucht aber opengl, ob da dann etwas fehlt?. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein, außer das es wahrscheinlich ein USE-Flagfehler ist.

----------

## gentoo_usr

ich hab nun beryl usw. mit dem opengl flag nochmal gemerged. 

vlc geht aber immer noch nicht. Kann das etwas mit den xorg.conf einstellungen zu tun haben ??? z.B. glx ??   :Confused: 

Ich hab die Installation nach der Wiki anleitung durchgeführt ( wenn das dienlich sein sollte )

Trotzdem mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

----------

## Sourcecode

Um ein Packet endeutig als Stable zu markieren (mal abgesehen von auskommentieren in package.keywords)

Kann man das Packet noch eintragen mit dem Keyword 

```
x86
```

  (ohne ~)

Wenn du eine Spezfische Version installieren wirst wechsle im Portage Tree in den Programmordner und schau dir mit 

```
ls
```

 an welche Ebuilds da sind.

z.b:

vlc-2.46.7.ebuild   vlc-1.45.ebuild  vlc-865.ebuild

Welches Ebuild du benutzen willst entscheidest du mit  (im falle von Portage z.b, mit fiktiver Versionsnummer):

[emerge]emerge =app-portage/portage-4.5.6[/code]

----------

## gentoo_usr

eine möglichkeit  ist z.B. "emerge -C vlc" und dazu noch in der package.keywords aus sämtlichen ~x86 ein x86 machen ... danach wieder ein emerge vlc !!

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden ???

----------

## MALON3

Hast du das useflag "wxwindows" für vlc gesetzt?

----------

## gentoo_usr

jap... hab ich gesetzt !!!

----------

